# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Bob  Marley Birthday Bash tickets

## Babalew

Last year I was unable to get into the museaum because they had started a ticket only entry and having just arrived i did have 1.  trying to be prepared....where can i get a ticket for this year?

----------

